# Best weight gainer drink..



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

just as in between meals which is the best weight gainer drink?

cheers guys


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Alcohol



I like Met-rx chocolate or Vanilla MRP's but there pricey


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

add oats to the shake


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

PHD PHARMA GAIN IS NICE MATE AND THE PHD PHARMA WHEY FOR POSTA ND PRE WORKOUT.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

full fat Milk


----------



## rich90 (Nov 21, 2010)

The myprotein max one with full fat milk worked for me


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

I wouldn't waste money on an off the shelf weight gainer, cost per serving is very high and the ingredients are (in most cases) poor quality.

If you are struggling to eat the quantities of food required for you to gain weight at a good pace, try making your own weight gainer shake:

Oats

Eggs

Protein Powder (Casein unless post workout)

Natural Peanut Butter

Fruit (Depending on mix)

Yoghurt

Milk

And more....

Mix some of those up how you like in a blender, and neck it.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Dragon Stout with condensed milk


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

Oats

EVOO

Whey

Eggs

Creatine


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

muscletec masstec, too much money sugar + crap but it works and works well


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

More chance of making you fat than helping you add mass.

Only thing that is benificial is the protein which you can get from more food or a Whey powder.

Carbs don't build muscle only provide you with energy for your workouts, these gainers are packed full of carbs, therefore there is more chance of you taking on more carbs than you need for energy resulting in the excess being stored at fat.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

hence the words weight gainer?! 

lol  some are full of [email protected]

i use the all in one by lucozade, mainly just use the protein powder though. but liked the weight gainer they do too


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

personally id stick with a Low-GI based gainer from the likes of Boditronics, Reflex, Ultralife etc. Great products that keep you fuller for longer and not packed with cheap fat forming High-GI sugars like dextrose/maltodextrin.


----------



## _Shaun_ (Mar 2, 2011)

Best weight gainer drink eh.

If "best" means the amount of weight, any weight, that a drink could shove onto a frame then Joe Weider wins.

In the 1970's Weider had a Weight Gain drink which caused diabetes in a number of people, the main ingredient was sugar.

Sugar will slam on weight like nothing else - supplement companies being unconcerned with your health and only the health of their profit margins will cut corners at every opportunity leaving you the consumer with a shake made up of the cheapest ingredients possible.

Personally, I've seen through first hand experience that "bulking up" is completely unnecessary - a gradual increase in new muscle gained while simutaneously stripping away bodyfat is the answer.

Have a read of Vince Gironda's nutritional/training methods - yes he's 'old school'....

Vince's methods are very very difficult - it's far easier for people to try debunking his methods than it is to say they didn't have the balls to train/diet his way.

Try it and see if I'm wrong.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

matokane said:


> hence the words weight gainer?!
> 
> lol  some are full of [email protected]
> 
> i use the all in one by lucozade, mainly just use the protein powder though. but liked the weight gainer they do too


how is adding fat going to help your gains though?


----------



## _Shaun_ (Mar 2, 2011)

Rekless said:


> how is adding fat going to help your gains though?


If you seperate the fat from a protein you are left with an incomplete food.

The body needs the fat to be present in order to digest the protein, otherwise it ends up as sugar.

These guys who eat egg whites and think they're on a winner - oh dear.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

_Shaun_ said:


> If you seperate the fat from a protein you are left with an incomplete food.
> 
> The body needs the fat to be present in order to digest the protein, otherwise it ends up as sugar.
> 
> These guys who eat egg whites and think they're on a winner - oh dear.


Think you misread what i meant.

I was was writing in response to the poster saying "thats why it's called weight gainer..."

I know you need fat in your diet, i would argue more so than carbs as i find them to be a better source of energy and also we need good fats to make our testosterone work.

What i mean was, by using these weight gainers most of the gains on the scales people get are from the added layer of flab they end up with and not from muscle gains.

As i said before, carbs do not build muscle, so why do you want a shake that is so high in carbs so you can "gain weight"

Pure supplement hype bull.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

the all in one powder i use is very low in fat....


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

matokane said:


> the all in one powder i use is very low in fat....


again you are missing my point.

These shakes are high in carbs

you use carbs for energy, if you take on more carbs than you are using throught the day for everyday activities and your workouts. which is easy to do with these drinks, then the carbs not used for energy will be store as flubber.

This in now way is going to aid your gains.

The only thing beneficial will be the protein which is need to repair your muscles after training resulting in growth.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

how may carbs do you eat? im not going to argue this case but what you are saying is dont eat carbs because they are usless...

have you never had protein powder and blended oats?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rekless what would you advise someone to eat/drink to gain weight instead of bogus weight gain supps ?


----------



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

Rekless said:


> again you are missing my point.
> 
> These shakes are high in carbs
> 
> ...


Your body also needs the carbs for energy to actualy build the muscle, also if you do not have enough carbs in your diet your body will use the excess protein you are digesting as a energy source. A decent weight gainer used in the correct way is a much better way of gaining muscle (even with moderate fat gains in some cases) than just taking in extra protein i think.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Wevans2303 said:


> I wouldn't waste money on an off the shelf weight gainer, cost per serving is very high and the ingredients are (in most cases) poor quality.
> 
> If you are struggling to eat the quantities of food required for you to gain weight at a good pace, try making your own weight gainer shake:
> 
> ...


this is good ^^^^^^^


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

blended oats, protein powder, thats what i use alot too.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Rekless said:


> More chance of making you fat than helping you add mass.
> 
> Only thing that is benificial is the protein which you can get from more food or a Whey powder.
> 
> Carbs don't build muscle only provide you with energy for your workouts, these gainers are packed full of carbs, therefore there is more chance of you taking on more carbs than you need for energy resulting in the excess being stored at fat.


LMAO.....

Anyway.....to the OP, if you find it hard to gain weight a MRP (mass gainer) between meals is defo a good idea. I like CNP Pro Mass blended with milk, BSN true mass is also good......but they are quite pricey, as suggested regular oats blended with milk and a scoop of normal whey is also a good gainer.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

uhan said:


> rekless what would you advise someone to eat/drink to gain weight instead of bogus weight gain supps ?


i would lower your Carbs and up your fats

So eat the fat on meat, whole eggs (cooked), real butter, whole milk, cream, cheese, olive oil, mayonnaise, nuts and peanut butter (without sugar!).


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rekless said:


> i would lower your Carbs and up your fats
> 
> So eat the fat on meat, whole eggs (cooked), real butter, whole milk, cream, cheese, olive oil, mayonnaise, nuts and peanut butter (without sugar!).


yeah i thought you would say that m8

so low carbs = no energy to get out of bed never mind the gym

more fat but its ok coz its good fat = fat enters the body as fat and stays in the body as fat

what about protein thought they played a part as building blocks of life .

i disagree completely and would say thats wrong advice probably why you look around 10 stone and struggle putting size on .

i put almost 5 stone on by having 4 "square" meals a day and using met rx size up in-between meals .

met rx aint cheap but it gets the job done better than most other supps .


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

uhan said:


> yeah i thought you would say that m8
> 
> so low carbs = no energy to get out of bed never mind the gym
> 
> ...


Wrong....

See this article below explaining the benefits of a High Fat/High Protein/Low Carb diet.

When carbs make up the bulk of your diet, you basically burn the glucose from the carbs as energy. Glucose enters the body, and insulin is secreted by the pancreas to utilize it for immediate energy, or store it as glycogen in the liver and muscles. The glucose not stored as glycogen is made into triglycerides (bodyfat). When needed for energy, the stored glycogen is converted back to glucose and used up directly by a cell or transported through the bloodstream to other cells for conversion and use as energy.

When fat makes up the bulk of your diet, you don't have those large amounts of glycogen or glucose available for energy anymore. Most of your energy will come from the breakdown of free fatty acids from your diet or from the fat stored on your body. Instead of burning the stored glycogen or glucose for energy, the body burns free fatty acids or triglycerides (the storage form of the free fatty acids).

Basically, a diet high in fat and low in carbohydrates activates the lipolytic (fat burning) enzymes in your body and decreases the activity of the lipogenic (fat producing) enzymes. Dietary free fatty acids and triglycerides become the body's main energy source. The triglycerides are broken down to free fatty acids and then ketones, a source that can be used for energy by body cells. The free fatty acids take the place of glucose, and the triglycerides act like glycogen.

When carbs are the main form of energy to the body, the body produces insulin to process it and store it. This is all well and good but, as we discussed above, one of the problems with insulin is that it activates the lipogenic (fat storing) enzymes in the body and decreases the activity of the lipolytic (fat burning) enzymes. What this leads to is an increased storing of body fat and a decrease in the amount of stored fat that will be burned.

The exact opposite occurs on the high fat diet. After undergoing the "metabolic shift" from being a carb-burning machine to a fat burner, lipogenesis (the production and laying down of fat on the body) decreases, and lipolysis (the burning of both dietary and bodyfat for energy) increases. You're burning fat as your primary fuel, and instead of using glycogen or breaking down precious protein, you'll burn off the fat on your body for energy as needed.

This can have a big effect on overall bodyfat, and research has now begun to document this effect. In one study of ideal weight human subjects, it was found that high fat diets were accompanied by a very strong lipolytic (fat burning) effect. (ref 1)

*Kather H, Wieland E, Scheurer A, et al. Influences of variation in total energy intake and dietary consumption on regulation of fat cell lipolysis in ideal weight subjects. J Clin Invest 1987; 80(2):556-72.*

One important by-product of the "metabolic shift" that takes place when you move from a high carb diet to the high fat diet is that fat becomes a protector of protein in the body. When you're utilizing carbs as your main source of energy, the body will take muscle protein break it down and form glucose (gluconeogenesis) to burn for energy, once immediate stores are exhausted. This is where catabolic activity (muscle breakdown) takes place. You'll be sitting there, happily working, and you're actually making your muscle shrink away as you do it. You're basically burning muscle to fuel your workout.

You won't get nearly this amount of muscle breakdown on the high fat diet. Some muscle will be burned, but available fat will serve as an alternative to muscle as an energy source to a large degree.

Any time you're exercising and the body needs energy, it will break down what it needs, including muscle, to supply that energy. One of the ways bodybuilders fight this is to sip glucose drinks during a workout. The body won't need to break down muscle as much for energy because it has an outside source of energy constantly coming in. Fat works in the same way when you're on the high fat diet. It protects the muscle by serving as an alternative, more available source of energy.

It must be remembered that, along with anabolism (the buildup of muscle tissue), the bodybuilder is also very concerned with catabolism (the breakdown of this tissue). Research shows that the anabolic diet could well also be called the anti-catabolic diet. Along with enabling the body's hormonal system to better burn fat and produce lean body mass, it also aids in decreasing the amount of muscle that could be lost during a workout or over the course of a diet phase.

Research has shown that the ketone bodies burned for energy in the anabolic diet, D-beta-hydroxybuterate and acetoacetate, actually decrease protein catabolism. (ref 1)

*Giorski J. Muscle triglyceride metabolism during exercise. Cna J Phys Pharm 1992; 70(1):123-31.*


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so the above article is for burning fat more effectively then ? thats how i read it .


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Rekless said:


> Wrong....
> 
> See this article below explaining the benefits of a High Fat/High Protein/Low Carb diet.


Why do you feel the need to try and prove this point?

The OP asked which is the best weight gainer drink, he didn't ask should he use a weight gaining drink.....thats the problem with forums....people never stick to the point in hand....so quick to repost a thousand boring articles...


----------



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

happyjoy said:


> http://iamadickbutnowbanned.co.uk


 :ban:


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Wrong....
> 
> See this article below explaining the benefits of a High Fat/High Protein/Low Carb diet.
> 
> ...


 this is irrelevant to the actual question by the Op he asked whats the best weight gainer drink and also just because someone wrote an article doesnt mean its gospel, carbs are very important if you have to little carbs your body will start to eat into the protein for energy which could be better used for recovery, also to many carbs will add unwanted fat you need to get the amount right.


----------



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

i use dorian yates formass, tastes great and good ingrediants, price isnt too steep but then again i dont use that much

if i liked my shake full of grit id use oats but im just a pussy


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

uhan said:


> so the above article is for burning fat more effectively then ? thats how i read it .


In part yest.

The point i was trying to make is that many people think high carb diets are essential for making muscle gains, when in reality using fats as your main source of energy (alongside high protein for muscle repair and growth) can actually be more benificial as it can help you to stay lean while you grow.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Guess it depends on if you want to put on weight by having higher calories than your system requires or build muscles, the latter takes hard work and varied raw foods, eating Carb rich protein shakes with mass written all over them will make you bigger and soon see you cutting, up your calories in simple foods by 10-15%. Variety including nuts, oils, proteins, vegetables

Avoid all weight gainer products as all they do is make you fat


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> this is irrelevant to the actual question by the Op he asked whats the best weight gainer drink and also just because someone wrote an article doesnt mean its gospel, carbs are very important if you have to little carbs your body will start to eat into the protein for energy which could be better used for recovery, also to many carbs will add unwanted fat you need to get the amount right.


I know, appologies for going off topic.

Uhan was questioning the whole high fats thing and it was merely to answer that.

Sorry OP


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

happyjoy said:


> http://iamadickbutnowbanned.co.uk


AT least its not a big gay website  haha

BAN


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rekless said:


> In part yest.
> 
> The point i was trying to make is that many people think high carb diets are essential for making muscle gains, when in reality using fats as your main source of energy (alongside high protein for muscle repair and growth) can actually be more benificial as it can help you to stay lean while you grow.


respect your point m8 but wrong section id like to see you practice what you preach ie high protein/fats diet with 0 carbs as carbs seem to be redundant in mind for gaining weight however for losing weight then i would almost agree with you.

best weight gainer powder is met rx size up , best way to gain mass is to eat more


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

happyjoy said:


> http://iamadickbutnowbanned.co.uk


 :ban:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

matokane said:


> AT least its not a big gay website  haha
> 
> BAN


lol thought i hadnt seen you online for a while  you run out of tissues:whistling: :beer: joke


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Wrong....
> 
> See this article below explaining the benefits of a High Fat/High Protein/Low Carb diet.
> 
> ...


There's a lot wrong with this article that I haven't got time to go into now.

Low Carb diets are ok, but if your goal is primarily muscle gain I'd err on the side of caution, and avoid ketosis full stop.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no one way to do anything......my current off season bulk diet has 400g carbs/230g fats and 350g of protein i am keeping decently lean and gaining steadily......you find what is good for you and stick with it normally people asking these questions have not done any trial and error yet expect an answer from someone who has no clue about them as an individual....??


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Russian Bear 10,000


----------



## Peter VI (Nov 9, 2010)

Currently mixing muscle infusion black with full bodyfat milk and 2 table spoon of sugar. Works for me mate. Whatever you have, make sure your drink has got enough protein, carbohydrate etc


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

i have two of my own a day:

Two scoops of whey

60g of oats

four eggs

banana

tbsp of olive oil.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Personally I would try snacking between meals..... there's nothing that will get you big like food in the right quantity.

As for that low carb diet discussion.....well I think Pscarb made an excellent point abotu finding what works for you. The idea that carbs shjould be lower and fat should be higher is a bit...... well it's just over simplistic garbage really. I've upped my carbs over the past 8 weeks and gained 7lbs. I'm guessing a good 5 of those are LBM. That's at age 45, with very limited time for training and a "proper" diet. So - little bit leaner....more muscle... and all i've changed nutritionally is i've upped the carbs.

Hmmmmmmm......

I also have more energy these days. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.....................


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a similar question but don't want people to go off track rather than answering the question. I was considering starting another thread but think this might suffice.

I used to go to the gym 3-4 times a week and do muay thai twice a week. I'm 6ft1 and was 10.5 stone and started taking mass gainers every couple of months i took different mass gainers depending on what deals were on, as they can be really expensive. I've taken BSN true mass, reflex instant mass, monster mass all worked very well as up to 12 stone at best. I'm a very slim guy and have never been able to put on weight even when eating junk food. But the mass gainers, a good diet and working hard really did the job for me. In my last few months I started to take bulkpowders whey protein, added in some oats and creatine and noticed a hell of a difference in lean muscle. So i'm not actually sure what worked best for me, the later was cheaper on my wallet.

So anyway I've been out from the gym for nearly a year now and I'm looking to get back into a good regime and up to my pass size fast. So from past experiences what mass gainer has worked for you guys. Again I've never really took the one product for a long period of time due to funds so not sure what one has worked best.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

m_momo1 said:


> I have a similar question but don't want people to go off track rather than answering the question. I was considering starting another thread but think this might suffice.
> 
> I used to go to the gym 3-4 times a week and do muay thai twice a week. I'm 6ft1 and was 10.5 stone and started taking mass gainers every couple of months i took different mass gainers depending on what deals were on, as they can be really expensive. I've taken BSN true mass, reflex instant mass, monster mass all worked very well as up to 12 stone at best. I'm a very slim guy and have never been able to put on weight even when eating junk food. But the mass gainers, a good diet and working hard really did the job for me. In my last few months I started to take bulkpowders whey protein, added in some oats and creatine and noticed a hell of a difference in lean muscle. So i'm not actually sure what worked best for me, the later was cheaper on my wallet.
> 
> So anyway I've been out from the gym for nearly a year now and I'm looking to get back into a good regime and up to my pass size fast. So from past experiences what mass gainer has worked for you guys. Again I've never really took the one product for a long period of time due to funds so not sure what one has worked best.


To be honest - it sounds like your homemade weight gainer worked really well for you so i would stick with that. You'll likely get better quality whey that way. Also - the price of Whey is shooting up thanks partly to massive increase in demand from China and India - and to huge amounts of stock being bought by people like Coca Cola who are trying to get further into the sports drink market........unfortunately. (The products they've already got out are just garbage and its unlikely that will change)


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Think you misread what i meant.
> 
> I was was writing in response to the poster saying "thats why it's called weight gainer..."
> 
> ...


You would be correct, my friend. You can live without carbs, you can't live without fat...

SP xx


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

matokane said:


> how may carbs do you eat? im not going to argue this case but what you are saying is dont eat carbs because they are usless...
> 
> have you never had protein powder and blended oats?


Can't say I have had that particular displeasure, matey no. I prefer not to get fatter again. Besides, we're not designed to digest grains (we only domesticated them 10,000 years ago - a nanosecond in evolutionary terms - our bodies haven't had time to evolve).

So nice being IBS-free, too! I cannot think of a single sane reason why ANY sane human being would want to eat them. Eating grains (amongst other carbs) also puts you at greater risk of CHD, type 2 diabetes, stroke, hypertension and metabolic syndrome.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

SisterPsychosis said:


> Can't say I have had that particular displeasure, matey no. I prefer not to get fatter again. Besides, we're not designed to digest grains (we only domesticated them 10,000 years ago - a nanosecond in evolutionary terms - our bodies haven't had time to evolve).
> 
> So nice being IBS-free, too! I cannot think of a single sane reason why ANY sane human being would want to eat them. Eating grains (amongst other carbs) also puts you at greater risk of CHD, type 2 diabetes, stroke, hypertension and metabolic syndrome.


Yeah but it can make you MASSIVE, I'm yet to see a pro bodybuilder's DVD where they are not eating oats for breakfast......Heathly? Didnt chose bodybuilding because I wanted to be healthy....I got to the condition in my Avatar by eating 350g carbs everyday....


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

SisterPsychosis said:


> Can't say I have had that particular displeasure, matey no. I prefer not to get fatter again. Besides, we're not designed to digest grains (we only domesticated them 10,000 years ago - a nanosecond in evolutionary terms - our bodies haven't had time to evolve).
> 
> So nice being IBS-free, too! I cannot think of a single sane reason why ANY sane human being would want to eat them. Eating grains (amongst other carbs) also puts you at greater risk of CHD, type 2 diabetes, stroke, hypertension and metabolic syndrome.


To be fair pretty much anything we do these days CAN elevate your "risk factors" - but that needs to be held in perspective. For instance - there is a report that smoking cannabis increases doubles your personal risk of developing schizophrenia. A personal risk that currently...for a non cannabis using population is about 5 in every 10,000 people. So the risk increases...it is a statistically significant increase...but its debatable how clinically significant it is.

I simply do not buy that we are "not designed" to digest oats. We are omnivores and we do not need to have "evolved" to consume a particular foodstuff. Yes the dangers of fat's are overstated but with all due respect I think you';re doing the same with carbs.


----------

